
Windows 95 is now an app you can download and install on macOS Windows and Linux - rusk
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/23/17773180/microsoft-windows-95-app-download-features
======
jaclaz
>The app _its_ [sic] only 129MB in size and you can download it over at Github
for both macOS and Windows. Once it’s running it surprisingly only takes up
around 200MB of RAM, even when running all of the old Windows 95 system
utilities, apps, and games.

Only to give some perspective, the original requirements for Windows 95 were:

1) 4MB of memory (8MB recommended)

2) 50-70 MB space on hard disk

so IMHO the "surprisingly only takes" comment is _surprising_.

Previous "Show HN" from the Author:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17827797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17827797)

~~~
rusk
I ran Windows 95 under 8MB and let me tell you, that was far from sufficient!
There was a RAM shortage back in those days so getting the second 8MB SIMM was
a fairly expensive proposition for a teenager. Also on a 85Mb hard drive too
don’t get me started ...

~~~
jaclaz
Sure, you take the "recommended" (which is usually double the minimum) and at
least double it to have a minimally running system and quadruple it too have
it running decently, this is "standard Microsoft".

------
rahimnathwani
This Electron app is based on
[https://github.com/copy/v86/](https://github.com/copy/v86/) ("x86
virtualization in JavaScript, running in your browser and NodeJS")

~~~
stiGGG
And yes, it's as slow as it sounds

------
gbajson
Don't I need any Win95 license to run it?

~~~
Doxin
Officially (perhaps even morally) yes. Practically no.

